# Roxbury Ghost House 2011: Zombie Apocolypse



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey all,

A little late getting this on here, but here is the video from my yard haunt this year. I wrote a little bit about the ZombieMover 5000 in a prop thread, but here's the full video.






Feel free to ask any questions, this is only my 2nd year doing this.

Enjoy!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fun stuff! I loved a lot of the remarks in the newscast. Your display was great too. Nice lighting. We also did a zombie theme this year and had some of the same signs as you. Nicely done!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was really cool. That's a great haunt, and I loved the radio playing. It told the whole story. Awesome touch.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Alot of hard work very well done.


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It was all planned in advance and the main ZombieMover5000 rig was built ahead of time, but the actual display was only up on Halloween itself, up that morning, down that night.

It's a product of the neighborhood I live in, but truth be told I feel like it adds to the magic of it all. If you didn't see it that night, you didn't get to experience it.

Now I just have to figure out what to do next year!


----------



## lorod (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, that was really amazing! That was a lot of work and we all appreciate your posting it for us to see. What camera did you use to record this? The night recording really looked good.....I tried recording mine graveyard this year and it was way to dark. Maybe I will post it anyway.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!!


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Really liked the display, and has inspired me to do a similar radio announcements/warnings on our Graveyard come to life theme ( soon to be a Lovecraft theme ) display


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Way to go Roach, an awesome display. I too used to put it all up in one day and quick take it down, I think it heightens the Halloween magic of it all. I bought the entire Spirit Zombie store scene this year, it seems something like yours is in my near future. Just great work!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome and the audio matches perfectly.
Well done.


----------

